#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  Brouwers fixed point theorem free pdf lecture note download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes

## kuldeepmishra1989

*Introduction:*

In numerical evaluation there is no. of theorems as per their point position.

*Brouwer`s fixed point theorem:*
*Statement:*
  	Assume that g(x) is continuous on the closed interval [a, b]. Assume  that the interval [a, b] is mapped to itself by g(x), i.e., for any x 2  [a, b], g(x) 2 [a, b]. Then there exists a point c 2 [a, b] such that  g(c) = c. The point c is a fixed point of g(x).





  Similar Threads: Introduction of matlab free lecture note free download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Color model free pdf note download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Bezier curve aspects free lecture note download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Parametric representation of synthetic curves free pdf note free download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Parametric continuity condition free lecture note download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes

----------

